# springtail container



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been keeping a small (just about 6 oz) container of springtails. I bought a tupperware container so I could have a much bigger culture going. Yesterday I dumped my small culture in the container and added more soil. The top doesn't fit! Its too big or something, it doesn't latch. It sits on the container. Is this okay or does it have to be air tight. I don't think they can get out, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd make it air tight. Who the heck knows where the mites come from - but they migrate through openings.

Margarine and cream cheese containers make terrific springtails culture containers.

s


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I use gladware containers - multiple sizes, cheap, and air tight. Yes, airtight containers can cause a problem with CO2 build up, but I open them a lot (feeding), and have lots of small cultures instead of a few large ones, and I haven't had any issues with the smaller cultures. It also holds the moisture in, and eventually stuff will build up on the sides and the springtails will be able to crawl out (I often have to wipe the top of the walls of the container to keep them from crawling up to the lid).


----------

